
How can a software engineer help in this pandemic? - eaplant
I, like many of you, am a software engineer currently quarantining myself with plenty of extra time on my hands. Does anyone know of a way to contribute to the local, national, or global fight against covid-19 beyond staying at home?<p>It seems like wishful thinking to assume that a web-app could contribute much right now, but I don&#x27;t see any harm in asking.
======
jppope
Trump publicized the app that "google" is building... why not build it for the
rest of the country not just the bay area?

Requirements: help people understand the probability that they have COVID-19
and step 2 connect them with virtual doctors. Step 3 if the doctor tells them
to get tested provide them with the the nearest location and give them an easy
way to tell their friends and family.

Should be a weekend or less to get that done, and I'm sure some hosting
company would gladly provide free hosting if they have that app with their
name on it.

cheers!

~~~
eaplant
That's a great idea. Thanks so much!

